# NEW sorority



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it would be cool to start a thread about my new sorority

look at my sig. and we will go from there

I will post pics later;-)

from there K stiles


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

also the funniest part is Luna thinks she is the warden of the whole thing


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

get some pics my friend.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

don't worry, I will 2morow though


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

okay here they are, also the first couple are of my new DbT eragon8)

also in my sig. you can find out all the colors:roll:

so enjoy!!!!!!;-);-);-);-);-):-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!! 

I don't think your DBT is a Dragon though.. looks more like a copper to me.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I think he's named Eragon, after the book character? Am I right?  I think that's what he meant, anyways. Handsome boy, and cute girlies!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

exactly!!!!code red, and thanks!!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah!! So sorry! I'm very sleepy today. LOL


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thats alright, mee too, having to go back to school (for me at least) is very tiring

also, I named him eragon, because when I am ready (experienced) to breed Dbt + VT, I was hoping to use my VT dragon female Cascadeia, also I kinda ran out of names LOL


----------

